# Working for the nhs and ivf



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I will be undergoing ivf I. The next few months and currently work in operating theatres in a hospital in South Wales.
Anyone working for nhs know how picky they are over sickness and when I had my lap and dye in oct this triggered a 2nd stage which meant a meeting with management! I explained if be starting ivf and am concerned of the risk of me becoming unwell or over stressed during treatment, to this they sympathised and said they'll support me but do not have any policy in place for ivf.
Basically if treatmentakes me unwell enough to need to go sick I could potentially have my employment terminated 
I'm just so stressed over this it's not fair that I'm being penalised for infertility, I can't work in another department as I'm trained specifically for theatre and the management made a point of saying if I'm off then it could be my fault a patient gets cancelled!!
It's times like this I wish I worked in asda at least they care about staff welfare  sorry for the rant x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I really feel for you Sarah, it is truly unbelievable that our primary health care doesn't allow its staff to look after their own health  

My sister is a psychologist in the NHS and has been looking at the welfare of staff, all around policies such as this.  She hasn't got very far but it's an archaic system to try and tackle.  

Can you talk to your HR department or do you have a welfare rep?  I'm not sure what difference it will make but staff have to be able to get ill and programme in treatments surely?!!  If you had the dates in advance, could you take annual leave?

It's just utterly ludicrous, I'm sorry to wade in when I can't help at all as I have no experience but I just want to rant for you  about how crazy and unjust this is


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Really they should not penalise you for pregnancy related sickness. I would speak to unison union hun


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

The only thing is u are not legally classed as pregnant till after et, I'm concerned whether the drugs n stress leading upto that could make me I'll and that's not covered by pregnancy law x


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Sarah,
I work in NHS as well and I'm having IVF, the policy for staff sickness is rubbish, I managed to work night shifts or tell the boss I'm coming back in 30mn (my breaks), which he prefers than asking for my days off as we are always short staff, and I requested my A/L the same day I'm having my embies transfer (even that I'm getting 2 weeks sick line as I'm having general anaesthesia).
another solution for you is to buy extra A/L, I know it's not fair to pay for A/L but at least you will be able to get days off, you can ask your manager about it, I did it last year coz wanted more days off, better than phoning in sick and getting a warning and HR meeting which is always bad


----------



## LilaF (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Sarah, I really feel for you and understand your frustration!!

I work for the NHS too and and am starting my 1st ivf cycle in a couple of weeks.  I'm really worried as I've been told I am responsible for swapping all of my shifts (including quite a lot of nights) but I'm finding this quite difficult as obviously don't know exact dates.

My trust have an ivf policy although I know some don't.  We get 3 days ivf leave but only if our line manager agrees.  We are NOT allowed to take any sick leave at all for any ivf treatment or anticipated recovery (e.g. day after EC) as these are 'voluntary' treatments.  My contract specifically states that I can not take any unpaid leave so I am very worried that I will run out of annual leave soon.  They want me to take 2 whole weeks off as annual leave around EC time so that they don't have to worry about me asking for 2 days off at short notice.

As for unexpected sick leave (for e.g. if you develop OHSS) I am horrified that your work would penalise you for this!  Have you spoken to your occ. health dept?  If you get too stressed/unwell then you could get a fit note from your GP, I really don't see how you could be fired if your GP has agreed to sign you off as this is a legal document, but I am no lawyer so not 100% sure!!

I find it really ironic that throughout my training a huge emphasis has (quite rightly) been put on understanding the social and psychological impacts of illness on patients, however, as employees we are expected to be immune to this!!

Sorry for rant!

Good luck x x

Lila x x x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate to hear stories like this.  Working for the NHS means no one seems to care about your health - you are expected to be 100% fit and work 13 hour shifts, anyone not able to manage this is not tolerated by management.  It seems so unfair to be in a caring profession then the NHS does not care for it's own staff.
Good luck with your treatments
TC x


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I also work for NHS and can completely empathise with you! I was on a stage one last year after I had to have 2 operations and my boss was not pleasant about it, I have ended up dragging myself to work when I have actually been sick that day just because I knew I would potentially have to take some time sick in my treatment journey, my department. It's so disgusting that a corporation that is all about health and wellbeing can get away with treating their staff the way they do. There is nothing I can say to help you really but I wish you all the best and really hope you find a way around it.

 xxx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the response ladies
I am hoping to take leave wherever possible for appointments and treatment, but the thought of ohss and having to go sick does concern me. Occ health and hr have both told me if I'm stressed or unwell to go sick but obviously this wud trigger final stage possible unemployment  I'm speaking to our local mp tomorro and am going to do my best to change the policy in Wales for other women going through it  x


----------



## LilaF (Oct 26, 2013)

Sarah, do you have a union or profession body (like the BMA etc.)? If so they should be able to advise you.

I'm sure a med3 from your gp means they can't sack you and I think most gps would be sympathetic to your situation. Only problem is, you can only get signed off if you're going to be off for over a week.

I think this is so unfair, yes I understand they have to provide safe staffing levels, but as if you need any extra stress at the moment!

Lila x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi I had my first IVF 2012 and work for NHS our trust has only just introduced IVF policy but it wasn't in place when I had my treatment, I didn't tell them I was gonna be off sick during 2ww I was also on sickness review with HR even though I'd only technically had 6 days off but as it was 3 separate incidents it triggered, I was signed off work by my fertility clinic for 3 weeks following ec, they just put gynaecological problems as the reason, I suffered intense pain for the next 6 weeks do I was off for 9 in total then developed pgp by 16/52 and was on crutches then signed off till my mat leave, think I  been lucky as I've not had any issues with work, hopefully yours will be as understanding xx good luck with ur treatment xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

I work for the NHS and im very lucky and have managers that told me to see my gp and get signed off and they helped me plan my sickness so my cases were covered. However, seems this is not the case for u.  They cannot discipline you for a period of sickness if you are within the number of periods allowed within a certain period. They know you are having ivf but that does not mean you have to be signed off specifically for ivf. I would see your gp and have a chat with him/her. They could put gynacological procedure on sick note or even stress related to a medical procedure. Your employers cannot argue against a medical certificate and whilst they wont be happy and will moan - tough. You will have a very clear sickness poIicy THEY MUST abide by as must you - just be very familiar with it! Some managers just push their luck and often dont their employees rights. Talk to your gp -they deal with this stuff all the time.  work will still be there for you,ivf chances may not. Get a medical letter from gp - your employers will struggle to justify a dismissal in an emploment tribunal. Good luck hun xx


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

P.s ive worked in the nhs for 13 years and they do actually tolerate high levels of sickness so i think you would have to be off 6months +++ to be managed out as unfit to undertake duties.you'll probably at the worst get put on sickness monitoring over the next 12 months xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm already on 2nd stage sickness this was triggered by my lap and dye op, I had a car accident wen we had heavy snow last year and this caused two separate episodes of sickness, also I suffer tonsillitis a lot do my sickness record isn't great but have always been covered by dr note and done sickness I don't feel I dhud have counted. It is true that ivf means more to me than my job at the moment but it's just unfair that the nhs don't care enough! I will get through it somehow  x


----------



## ForeverBlue (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like an awful situation - I'm also an NHS worker (I'm a nurse, but just about to qualify as a midwife). If I were you. I would be joining a union ASAP if you're not already in one. The union will not cover you retrospectively, so I would join before you start IVF. Huge hugs lovely xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Good advice Ruth.  It annoys me that it is number of episodes sick which is the issue for the NHS rather than number of days.  I have been off longterm following orthopaedic surgery and I wanted a phased return to ensure I don't over do it and bounce back on to the sick.  I have been told I must use my Annual Leave for a phased return.  My union has said this is legal so I am staying off until completely fit to do my job as I fear being on a warning if I were to go back early and not cope.  I don't see why I should lose my annual leave....which I need for IVF.
TC x


----------

